# Amd Gold Reward Teilweise einlösen



## chris302 (23. Juni 2014)

*Amd Gold Reward Teilweise einlösen*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Und zwar ich habe gerade einen AMD Gold Reward Code neben mir liegen.  

Dazu nun 2 Fragen xD 
1. Wie lange gilt der? Meine bis 31 August?!
2. (Wichtigere Frage) Kann ich mir nun auch Sniper Elite 3 holen und erst in nem Monat oder so dann die 2 anderen Spielen. Oder muss ich alles aufeinmal auswählen?
Also kann ich das DIng auch bloß teilweise einlösen?

Grüße
Chris 

P.s. Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig


----------



## Hille82 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Amd Gold Reward Teilweise einlösen*

Hi musst komplett 3 Spiele auswählen, dann werden die Codes für alle 3 Spiele mitgeteilt, einzeln geht`s leider nicht, hab`s vorhin auch erst grad gemacht.

Aber viel brauchbares gibt`s nicht also sollte die Wahl nicht so schwerfallen ^^


----------



## chris302 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Amd Gold Reward Teilweise einlösen*

Jaa  es einzigste was mich gerade reizt ist Sniper Elite 3 xD 

Überlege halt ob ich noch etwas warte was dann kommt oder:

Sniper Elite 3
PayDay 2
Thief bzw da was anderes nehme xD 

Aber wenn dann gerade will ich nur ersteres

Aber danke mal für die INfo


----------

